# Fish fertilizer



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey all,

Wondering about fish fertilizers. a few disclaimers: I'm new to this site, know little about lawn care (trying to learn to do my own), and my little brother makes this fish fertilizer. I thought he was nuts a year or so ago when he told me he decided to start making fish fertilizer on his own as a side business, especially considering he is not a lawn care person. Now fast forward a year later and he is still making it, sells a little here and there, and I now have a lawn for the first time with my home purchase. So I asked him about his fertilizer and he sent me a box of it to try out. I asked him how to use it and he said just spray it directly on in a biweekly manner. Seems like everything I'm reading says you have to apply a certain amount of regular fertilizer per square foot and you only use it a few times a year. Is fish fertilizer different or something? He gave me the impression that it's really mild stuff and not going to hurt anything. So basically I wanna know if I take the plunge and use it freely like he suggested or limit its application. I mean he sent me a ton of it and it's free and I don't want to hurt his feelings but I also don't want to make my already crappy lawn and landscaping even worse. He has a website with some limited info about Ratios of elements in the product so I figured I'd ask here since you guys probably know more than he does. Here is a picture of it. Thoughts or advice?


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

And sorry this seems like I'm trying to promote a product. I'm actually questioning wether or not this is legit. Just don't wanna ruin my yard. Love my little brother, but I'm sure you guys know how it can be...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Fish fertilizer is used by some members and in gardening (it could stink). As long as he has safe manufacturing practices (not too much mercury or spoiled product or bacteria) then it should be safe for the lawn. Follow his/label recommendations for application. Actually, call him and have him come over, apply it for you and show you how. After all he is the little brother that wants to help big brother.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> Fish fertilizer is used by some members and in gardening (it could stink). As long as he has safe manufacturing practices (not too much mercury or spoiled product or bacteria) then it should be safe for the lawn. Follow his/label recommendations for application. Actually, call him and have him come over, apply it for you and show you how. After all he is the little brother that wants to help big brother.


I did call him because his website says set a sprayer to mix 20:1 and he told me just don't even dilute it and to spray it in there. It doesn't stink at all, luckily because I spilled it all over my garage like a true idiot rookie.

I sprayed it yesterday after telling myself the yard stinks anyways and can't get worse.

What happens if too much mercury is in it?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I use a couple different fish fertilizers in my landscape. I've gone heavy and no adverse affects... it's pretty forgiving.

It's primary advantage is all of the microorganisms that it kick starts, and they consequently encourage the health and vigor of the plant - they break down nutrients and make them available for the plant.

It is a little odd it doesn't smell... I've used 3 different brands and they all smell like the liquid left in the bottom of the garbage can.

Mix some up 2 ounces to the gallon of water, and spray on a test area. Wait a week. Let us know what you see, then you can increase the concentration or keep it there and do the rest of the yard.

It may attract some furry pests, neighbors cats, etc so look out for that too.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I use it sometimes, too. As @Jconnelly6b said, I have gone pretty heavy with it too. I never looked at it as a big source of NPK, more of a soil amendment, trying to get some OM into the soil.



Jconnelly6b said:


> It is a little odd it doesn't smell... I've used 3 different brands and they all smell like the liquid left in the bottom of the garbage can.


Ever use the stuff from Neptunes Harvest? I definitely smells, but not like trash. More like a jetty at the shore... as a Jersey guy, I actually kinda like it. Others might not enjoy the nostalgia.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

We use fish fert(aggrand) in our compost tea occasionally. As jc said, it feeds the beneficial microorganisms, as does molasses and kelp. All great things to apply to your turf.

Mostly gardeners use it because of the cost. Tomatoes love it. When i lived in jersey, I'd plant my bluefish heads and guts under them. Sweetest tomatoes in town!


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

no adverse effects so far, directly sprayed the concentrated form on it and then watered the grass and landscaping, lawn looks better and it's probably coincidence but many of the trees/bushes started to bloom, just happy I didn't kill the grass


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Bkell101 always go easy first, and make sure you don't kill stuff. Then you can increase.

I am starting to ease back on most any type of liquid fertilizer with this heat. It scares me a bit.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@Bkell101 
@Jconnelly6b 
@jonthepain 
@gm560

Have you setup a controlled test to see how much of a difference the fish fertilizer makes?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Lawn_newbie said:


> @Bkell101
> @Jconnelly6b
> @jonthepain
> @gm560
> ...


Not really. Flowers and veggies love it, so figured the lawn would too. I can certainly see the difference on the pots that I use it on regularly and the ones that I do not, but hardly scientific.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I put some fish/kelp mix down last night. Yummy smell!

My clematis have shown some yellowing so trying to help them out. Might do a foliar iron app in a few days if no imrovement.


----------

